# taking notes



## chrisboy101 (Aug 20, 2007)

do u guys take notes of your mantises :?: like if your trying out a different species would you write down what habbitat your keeping it in, or what your feeding it and stuff like that.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2007)

Sometimes I keeep track of matings, molts, ooth laying, etc.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 20, 2007)

I keep notes of exactly the same things as Rick


----------



## Asa (Aug 20, 2007)

same here. we had a different topic about this


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 20, 2007)

cool, u think its worth doing?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, if you have alot of mantids. I only have 2 so I basically memorize when they molt and eat and all that stuff.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got over 20(well will tomorrow  ), so i hav to make notes or else i get all muddled up :roll:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 20, 2007)

i only have 2 at the moment but ive got an indian flower mantis coming soon


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes notes and pics are nice if for nothin else use for a scrapbook! I tape dead babies and put on species sheet. So far their still there, and I get to show what the babe's look like if someone wants to see them:/ And if you ever notice that it is hard to find info about a certain species, like how long it takes an ooth to hatch, what is hatching rate, how big do they get, how many molts to adult, well most of this stuff is bloody hard to find! So I like to keep a record of what I raise and this way the info is available when someone wants to know it.


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 20, 2007)

"Bloody Hard"----Are you a Brit my dear?

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 20, 2007)

I am a firm believer in note taking! I try to write down everything that might be of use in the future. By tracking molting dates, I now know when _S. limbata_ should molt under the conditions of my bug room. I also can figure out things NOT to do with a given species in the future. By taking good notes, I have info to work with on species I may not try again for a couple years.

Yes, you can get most of the info you need in books and here. However, I keep my room a bit on the cold side. Mantids grow at different rates at different temps and humidity levels. What works for Rick under the conditions in his bug room may not work in my room for the same species. Taking good notes will allow you to alter the advice you get on this site to fit you conditions better.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

I used to write everything down. Now I got lazy...


----------



## Precious (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a notebook. Tracked the feeding, moults/mismoults, disease and demise of a bazillion Chinese. Noted best fly culture, supply sources, methods of catching wild food. Useful stuff. I like your idea of taping babies, Hibiscus...clever.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a note book too, I try to make one followed of my species.

Date of molt

Food distribution

Ooth

And the housing conditions too


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 21, 2007)

so it sounds like its definatley worth it


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2007)

I used to think my memory can help me remember how each species fare on different condition but it failed me especially when the number of species increase to more than 10 species and each species can take a long time to generation a new generation (well long enough for me to forget!). I currently only keeping log on my website but not very extensive nowadays.


----------



## joossa (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a journal and write down date caught/hatched, moltings, gender, matings, ooth layings, deaths, and a general summary of diet. I also attach small Post-It to each matind’s enclosure and label each as A, B, C, etc. to match them easily in the journal.


----------

